# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  что будет, если спасут?

## Дурашка

вот если я сейчас лежу в общаге и перережу вены, потеряю сознание. а потом придет соседка и вызовет скорую, меня откачают, а что дальше? я все равно уже труп, перешла границу. это же зомби получается, с того света возвращать.
выпускать на свободу нет смысла - мне уже нечего терять. а держать в клетке - все равно что кактус.

----------


## Анна Домини

Что будет? Психушка,скорее всего.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Будет пункт первой помощи, скорее всего, – далее экстренный вызов родных – после убедительные просьбы их санкционировать госпитализацию на месяц, как минимум. Далее, – две недели безвылазно – далее, может быть, позволят досрочно вернуться домой, – «за отличное Покорное и Раскаивающееся поведение»...  :Frown: 
Не стоит этого делать, поверьте...

----------


## Анна Домини

Стоит,но только наверняка. Потому что жить калекой или в психушке-сомнительное удовольствие.

----------


## Unity

> Стоит,но только наверняка. Потому что жить калекой или в психушке-сомнительное удовольствие.


 Не стоит делать, имхо, – даже наверняка – в особенности, из-за того, что кто-то поступил с Вами не по совести...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ведь данным поступком мы не только «убьём себя и, Главное, Свою Память» о печальном прошлом, – но и пресечём все те возможности для чего-нибудь нового, прекрасного, несравненного, светлого, что могло бы случиться с нами, будь мы Живы.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Святой отец

При чём тут психушка. Если у вас явных жалоб на психику нету, то никто вас в психушке держать не будет. Да и от перерезания вен умерает 1-2%  Заштапают парезы и всё. Ну а если поврредишь сухожилия, то часть работы кисти может быть нарушена без возможности восстановления.

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

будет Склиф, если Вы в Москве. Там реанимация, потом не знаю, в какое отделение отправят.
Не менее двух раз будете общаться с психиатром. 
В психушку так просто никого не отправят. Но на учет у участкового поставят. Если будет повторный суицид - поставят на учет и в ПНД.

----------


## Язва

Даже если выживешь, не попадёшь в психушку и не станешь калекой ничего хорошего всё равно не будет. На учёт поставят и повесят ярлык "склонен к суициду".
 А для подростков это равносильно загубленному будущему. При приёме на работу не примут ни на одну нормальную должность.

----------


## Игорёк

Вот уж действительно как законами могут загнобить человека которому и так хреново. Тоесть не помочь ему, а сделать только еще хуже, налепив ярлыков.

----------


## Язва

Ну просто считается, что если ты пытаешься покончить с собой, то у тебя какие-то психические отклонения (есть же инстинкт самосохранения). А серьёзным предприятиям психи на работе не нужны.
Хотя у тинейджеров это можно объяснить наплывом гармонов и обычно это проходит.

----------


## Машенька

А если спасут, то как потом родителям в глаза смотреть? они ведь потом не отвяжутся

----------


## Saberia

Я бы предложила вам другой вариант: если вдруг, каким-то чудом, вас спасут, то вам нужно быть подготовленными. Заранее договоритесь с вменяемым, адекватным человеком (скорее всего, он будет не из вашего круга общения. Т.к. он должен быть нормальным) и договоритесь с ним о том, что если вас спасут - он придет и добьет вас. Нафиг вас уродов спасать то?

----------


## Dione

> выпускать на свободу нет смысла - мне уже нечего терять. а держать в клетке - все равно что кактус.


 от спасения после перерезанных вен с того света не возвращают...

----------


## Григорий я.

уж постарайтесь чтобы не спасли,вены не самый надёжный выбор

----------


## Stille

Тут уж я считаю нужно наверняка...Или же придётся менять окружение, возможно переезжать в другой город..Слухи очень быстро разносятся, а жить, когда у тебя за спиной все называют чокнутым, наверное очень сложно..Это клеймо как-никак, люди не поймут...

----------


## Григорий я.

все проблемы из-за непонимания!))нормальные люди понимают

----------


## Error-Nature

Наверное попал бы в психушку.. досталось от родных, им было бы стыдно за меня среди знакомых,и уже тогда меня бы начали считать ненормальным ,и вызывал неприязнь у каждого еще сильней.

----------


## Stille

> все проблемы из-за непонимания!))нормальные люди понимают


 Да, но кто сейчас нормален?)

----------


## riogo

Есть дельные советы на эту тему. Взяты с  МС. Если нужно- выложу. 
fucka rolla

----------


## Илья

Хотел купить ТТ через интернет, кинули на 20 штук.

----------


## Илья

20 т. рублей. А где ещё купить пистолет нелегально ? Я так подумал только в сети. То что кинули , я не удивился.

----------


## Stille

> 20 т. рублей. А где ещё купить пистолет нелегально ? Я так подумал только в сети. То что кинули , я не удивился.


 А вы решили именно застрелиться?

----------


## Илья

> А вы решили именно застрелиться?


 Да, это самый надежный способ из всех. Нажимаешь спусковой крючёк и все, даже не успеешь почувствовать боль, как умрешь.

----------


## Илья

> А вдруг не попадёшь...мозг то небольшой...)))


 Из 8 пуль 4 в 10-ку с 25 метров. Думаю в упор я не промахнусь ))). Тут самое сложное достать оружие. Тем более если у тебя пожизненный запрет на его приобретение и ношение...

----------


## Герда

> Из 8 пуль 4 в 10-ку с 25 метров. Думаю в упор я не промахнусь ))). Тут самое сложное достать оружие. Тем более если у тебя пожизненный запрет на его приобретение и ношение...


 Можно напроситься на охоту и "одолжить" там оружие.
Хотя из охотничьего наверно не очень то и удобно.)

----------


## Илья

> Можно напроситься на охоту и "одолжить" там оружие.


 Тогда уже сразу напроситься в армию ), до первого караула. Я кстати когда учился в МВД рязанском, нам сообщили что в главном московском МВД курсант застрелился в карауле. Его девушка бросила и мать умерла. Когда 8 часов в сутки находишься в "загоне" с заряженым Ак47 мысли лезут не самые приятные в голову. Думаешь о смысле жизни и.т.д.

----------


## Stille

> Да, это самый надежный способ из всех. Нажимаешь спусковой крючёк и все, даже не успеешь почувствовать боль, как умрешь.


 Почему вы хотите умереть?

----------


## Илья

> Почему вы хотите умереть?


 Я потерял смысл жизни.

----------


## Stille

> Я потерял смысл жизни.


 Если вы не против, может перейдём в личку, чтобы продолжить беседу?

----------


## Илья

Хорошо.

----------


## Stille

> Stille
>  ты чё типа психолог уже 101-й на форуме этом?


 нет, отнюдь..просто я одинока и хочу пообщаться с людьми, особенно с теми, кому так же плохо как и мне..

----------


## Lion

Если спасут то хреновее в ещё будет. А плохо каждому второму , только не все признаются.

----------


## Siad

Думаю у большинства кто "зафейлил" на подсознательном уровне именно такие планы и были. Чтоб пожалели, обратили внимание...
    Если решится - то наверняка надо, тщательно всё продумать, подготовится. Возможно на это уйдёт не один месяц или год - тем лучше, вдруг переменятся приоритеты в жизни.

----------


## Илья

> Если спасут то хреновее в ещё будет. А плохо каждому второму , только не все признаются.


  В детстве почему то все счастливы.

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

Я даже не знаю лучше это будет или хуже. Но если решусь, то буду делать так, чтобы не спасли.

----------


## Энтерколит

> В детстве почему то все счастливы.


  - я бы не был столь категоричен.

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

> - я бы не был столь категоричен.


 Просто в детстве казалось, что вырастишь и всё измениться.. А сейчас понимаешь, что дальше ничего не будет и ты останешься таким же неудачником.

----------


## wiki

Проще говоря: "Перестаёшь верить в сказки"!

----------


## Энтерколит

> Просто в детстве казалось, что вырастишь и всё измениться.. А сейчас понимаешь, что дальше ничего не будет и ты останешься таким же неудачником.


  - хммм...ну а почему в 20-25 (а то и даже в 30) точно уж ничего не может поменяться? Хотя, конечно, если так долго ничего не получается, то энергии часто становится всё меньше, и сил уже не хватает, а это крайне располагающий фактор для последующей неуспешности. Ну у меня по крайней мере так. Падение сил (надеюсь, временное...).

----------


## Unity

> Просто в детстве казалось, что вырастишь и всё измениться.. А сейчас понимаешь, что дальше ничего не будет и ты останешься таким же неудачником.


 Да, действительно - дальше _ничего не будет_ - если только сами мы не приложим сознательных усилий для того, дабы как-то исправить свою жизнь, в силу тех или иных причин давным-давно брошенную на самотёк...

----------


## мутный тип

Если спасут, скажу по своему опыту, неделя в комнате с мягкими стенами, потом еще 2 месяца дурки, далее на учет в пнд, и каждый месяц ходи отмечайся. А при депрессии таблетки приходится покупать самому.. увы но на них сидиш как на наркотике. Два три дня без антидепрессантов, и я плачу без причины, и не могу остановится

----------


## Black_rose

будет плохо причем сильно

----------


## Руслань

хрен его знает что будет...это вы на этом форуме можете обсуждать суицид, а среди большинства людей это неприемлемо вообще, с другой стороны-есть вероятность того, что на радостях от того что всё таки спасли наказания не будет слишком сильным

----------


## X-Men

Для меня страшно если меня спасут так это очухаться на вязках в дурке,плюс ко всему объяснять родне причину своего поступка...У меня пока не было попыток,говорят в психушку отправляют и ставят на учет после 3-ий попытки.

----------


## оригами

буду пытаться дальше пока не получится.

----------


## love

Прощайте все!!!

----------


## Traumerei

> Прощайте все!!!


 к чему торопиться ? давайте хотя бы поговорим сначала

----------


## Snape

> если спасут будет ещё одна попытка,всё просто...но это надо быть сверх неудачником чтоб с двухстволки не убиться...


 Пока спасать будут - двустволку первым делом изымут  :Wink:  И обратно не вернут, поскольку лишат лицухи как психически неуравновешенного. Так что в этом деле - или с первого раза, или шиш тебе, а не легкую смерть.

----------


## pblcb

а у кого-то предпринимается более осмысленная и продуманная попытка

----------


## outlaw3

дурка будет .... и лежать ты там будешь 50 дней за суицид по закону )

----------


## Мефистофель

> дурка будет .... и лежать ты там будешь 50 дней за суицид по закону )


 не всегда и не везде по России так.

----------


## катюша

А ты вены не режь :Smile:  есть же много других способов. лучше всего подстроить это как несчастный случай...

----------


## freeze

я бы сказал что случайно подскользнувшись порезался об свеженькую бритву , которую достал чтобы перерезать непонятно откуда взявшуюся веревку привязанную к шведской стенке , и запутался в ней шеей ! главное предсмертной записки не оставлять а то от нее уже сложнее отвертеться .

----------


## lisenok

Всем привет! У меня уже попытка, но меня спасли. Какой-то "добрый" человек вызвал скорую (я уже возле трассы пролежала 12 часов). Потом 7 дней в коме, в общей сложности 10 дней в реанимации.  Мне врачи сказали, что мне еще повезло, что меня спасли. Первые слова врачей, когда я очнулась:"Ты понимаешь, что ты сделала? Ну как побывала на том свете?"  У меня же все было безболезненно я вырубилась сразу! Когда чуток очухалась, то был разговор с психиатром (в реанимации). Мне врач сразу сказал, что если я не хочу в психушку, то надо сказать, что я об этом очень жалею и пообещать, что я так делать больше не буду. Я так и сказала. Психиатр написала в карточке, что у меня суицидных мыслей нет, но требуется лечение у психиатра. Врач же мне сказал, что он обязан отправить меня в психушку, но не хочет портить мне жизнь и поэтому можно сделать так, чтобы я не попала в психушку. Родаки заплатили за это денег, а я написала расписку, что я об этом очень сожалею и пообещала, что так делать больше не буду. Меня  потом перевели в обычное отделение и все.
     Сразу скажу, что с венами это* большая лажа*! Не делайте таким образом, т.к. шансов *очень мало*. В общаге тоже не советую и вообще в людных местах, если вы не хотите, чтобы вас спасли.
      Я довольно быстро очухалась и сейчас все хорошо (в плане здоровья), но я очень  жалею, что меня спасли. Если случиться одна ситуация, то я уже точно с собой покончу, но учту свои ошибки прошлого раза, чтобы это было наверняка. 
    На другом сайте по психологии врач-психиатр опубликовал некоторые способы суицида  там я увидела, что я сделала не так. На него там стали возмущаться и он эту тему прикрыл, но я успела прочитать все, что мне было нужно и поняла какие ошибки я совершила.
     Так что психушка это почти наверняка! Особенно если родственников уговорят(это 99%).
     Сейчас продолжаю учебу как обычно. Кстати по поводу работы и учета. Сейчас большинство компаний частные, а они ни каких справок не требуют, в т.ч. и от психиатра. У меня есть заболевание по которому я состою на учете у психиатра уже 10 лет (у меня не психиатрия, а неврология, но для бесплатного получения лекарств и группы инвалидности когда-то мама решила это сделать). У меня с работой проблем нет. Только в банки не берут, в гос. учреждения и некоторые предприятия, где нужно проходить комиссию для устройства на работу. А так все нормально. А если уже и захотите туда (кроме правоохранительных органов и гос. службы)все делается очень просто. Меняете паспорт (просто говорите, что хотите, например изменить фамилию или выходите замуж, женитесь и тоже меняете фамилию). Теперь надо только не обращаться к врачу и когда вы придете за справкой, то вам ее дадут, т.к. фамилия не будет сходиться (они по базе в ПК пробивают). А если вы еще и имя поменяете, то вообще класс. Кстати многие так делали, когда права отбирали, чтобы новые получить :Big Grin: 
     Всем удачи и не морочьте  себе голову после не удачных попыток! Может быть тогда жизнь и наладится.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

То что с венами это лажа -это очевидно.Артерии другое дело..Но и там все не просто -шанс выжить велик ибо рука дрожать будет точно.

----------


## lisenok

Дело не только в том, что рука дрожать, но и во многом другом! Боюсь здесь писать, т.к. бан получить не хочу. Кому интересно пишите в личку. Расскажу о своем опыте и о своих ошибках, а также как их можно избежать (исправить).

----------


## Musica

Когда мне было 19 лет, я зарезалась. Вонзила нож в живот при родителях. Отношение ко мне не изменилось, меня все равно ненавидели, а вот спасти... я 2 недели была в больнице и сейчас у меня шрам на весь живот. Не было страха, сказалось алкогольное опьянение и то, что я просто не видела нужности своей в этой жизни. 
Потом была еще 1 попытка, после этого меня поместили в псих. отделение на недели 2, пичкали таблетками. Никаких толковых разговор со мной не было. Одно скажу, состояние души не изменилось ничем. Сейчас мне уже 23. Вывод: нужно делать, чтоб наверняка. Иначе потом видя как твоя же мать в больнице отказывается от тебя, или как спустя года тебе говорят: "я тебя ненавижу." Нет... быть спасенным определенно не вариант.

----------


## Dementiy

*Musica*, спасибо что поделились с нами своим опытом.
Надеюсь, что это поможет другим более взвешенно и обдуманно подходить к совершению самоубийства.

----------


## darkwood

> Стоит,но только наверняка. Потому что жить калекой или в психушке-сомнительное удовольствие.


 соглашусь тут...полностью.

----------


## alex12358

При взвешенном спокойном отношении к самоубийству,вероятность того что тебя спасут близка к нулю. Каждый сам знает ответ на этот вопрос...ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ли ты хочешь умереть.

----------


## Vladislav

Мда, спасают значит, потом отправляют в психушку, где атмосфера душевному восстановлению совсем не способствует. Затем ставят на учёт в ПНД, тем самым делая человека частично не дееспособным. Т.е. человек и так не от хорошей жизни в петлю лезет, дак у него ещё и последнее отбирают. Да это-же не помощь! Это "медвежья услуга" какая-то!

----------


## Nataly-319

Зачем до этого себя доводить? Тоскливо? Плохо? Жить не хочется? Обращайтесь за помощью, если сами не справляетесь. Есть для этого родственники, друзья, специально обученные люди) Из ЛЮБОЙ ситуации есть выход, пока вы живы.

----------


## white sage

Первичных психбольных, как и любых в обычной больнице спрашивают согласие на госпитализацию. И если человек достиг совершеннолетия и не является недееспособным, а также, на момент госпитализации, опасным для общества (не совершал противоправных действий в отношении других), то он вправе отказаться от госпитализации.

----------


## Неручная

Да ничего не будет... 
Очнулась в реанимации, в токсикологии, повоспитывали, порассказывали о том как мне повезло и что-то там про Бога приплели, психиатр пару раз со мной пообщался, сказал что вообще-то он обязан вызвать психбригаду и засунуть меня в дурку, но я "адекватнее многих нормальных", сказал, что если меня во второй раз привезут, то поеду в в указанном направлении, написал бумажку, что рекомендует наблюдаться у психиатра и отпустил домой.
Хотя... это был второй раз... первый раз в другой больнице в приёмном откачали, да и все. Даже госпитализировать не стали.

----------


## generalfailure

Надо делать так, чтобы не могли спасти. Для этого есть огромные пространства с лесами и лугами, по которым очень редко кто-то ходит и шанс встретиться с кем-то очень мизерный. Если, конечно, место уединенное, а не обочина магистрали.  :Smile: 
Я не был в реанимации, но, врядли там будет приятно. Говорят, что там приходится лежать голыми.

----------


## Вик

нужно делать все наверняка.

----------

